#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Ηλεκτροδότηση κτίσματος

## amal41

Ισόγειος κατοικία έχει ανεγερθεί με άδεια του 2007. Βρίσκεται στο στάδιο της ολοκλήρωσης. Ο επιβλέπων μηχανικός συνταξοδοτήθηκε πριν 4 μήνες.  Η οικοδομική άδεια έχει λήξει (και με την τριετή παράταση)._ Ποια είναι η διαδικασία για να ηλεκτροτηθεί η οικοδομή;_

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είχε δοθεί παράταση επ' αόριστον;

Έχεις υπόψη σου τον Ν.4258/14, άρθρο 11, §3 που γράφει:
"Η ισχύς των οικοδομικών αδειών οι οποίες λήγουν εντός του 2014, 2015 και έως την 29η.02.2016 παρατείνεται κατά τρία έτη."

Πάντως και προ του Ν.4030/11 μπορούσες για την ηλεκτροδότηση να αιτηθείς αυτοψία από την πολεοδομία αντί να καταθέσεις υπεύθυνη δήλωση του επιβλέποντα μηχανικού.

----------


## amal41

Δεν είχε δοθεί παράταση επ'αόριστον. Η άδεια έληξε το 2011, συν 3 έτη του Ν.4158/14, φτάνουμε στο 2014. Δηλαδή έχει ήδη λήξει. _Ποια είναι η διαδικασία που πρέπει να γίνει για να ηλεκτροδοτηθεί η οικοδομή;_

----------


## Xάρης

Η άδεια μετά την παράταση έληγε το 2014.
Δες την παράγραφο του νόμου που σε παρέπεμψα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου.

----------


## amal41

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, Χάρη.

----------


## tserpe

*Ν.4315/2014, Άρθρο 7, παρ 26*
  Η παρ. 6 του άρθρου 29 του ν. 4067/2012 αντικαθίσταται ως εξής: «6. Παρατείνεται η ισχύς των οικοδομικών αδειών, ακόμη και αν έχουν λήξει, που εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο  εφαρμογής της παραγράφου 3α του άρθρου 6 του από 8.7.1993 προεδρικού διατάγματος (Δ ́ 795), έως και τις *31.12.2016*, προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθούν οι όψεις και η τυχόν στέγη του κτιρίου και να ενταχθούν στην παρ. 4γ του άρθρου 6 του ν. 4030/2011. Για τις εργασίες αυτές δεν απαιτείται έκδοση αναθεώρησης οικοδομικής άδειας, παρά μόνον έγγραφη ενημέρωση της αρμόδιας Υπηρεσίας Δόμησης, η οποία συνοδεύεται από δήλωση ανάληψης επίβλεψης από αρμόδιο μηχανικό και γνωστοποιείται στο οικείο αστυνομικό τμήμα.»

----------

Xάρης

----------

